# Вот Вам и совок...



## Mila

*Цены в Советском Союзе*



Спойлер


----------



## Кирилл

Дорогой рубль был,однако!


----------



## грум

Во как.А еще говорят что в советском союзе плохо было.


----------



## Сашка

Не довелось там побывать))


----------



## thyrex

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Дорогой рубль был,однако!


А как же, курс был $1 - 60 копеек


----------



## Mila

грум написал(а):


> А еще говорят что в советском союзе плохо было



Да нет, не плохо. Были перекосы, но это в каждой эпохе свои. У капитализма свои, у демократии свои, у социализма свои. Обеспечение рубля было высокое. На 5 рублей можно было купить столько... На наши 5 гривен (соответственно российский рубль - где-то 20 рублей) можно взять хлеб-3.20 + 2 булочки по 1.35=5.90. Я не знаю, что можно у россиян взять на эти деньги.:mda:


----------



## shestale

Mila написал(а):


> Я не знаю, что можно у россиян взять на эти деньги


Сейчас 5 коробков спичек, а в то время 500)))


----------



## Кирилл

Mila написал(а):


> хлеб-3.20 + 2 булочки по 1.35=5.90. Я не знаю, что можно у россиян взять на эти деньги


Крокодилам 4 коробка спичек на дозу.


----------



## Mila

Интересно ,а как в Белоруссии , Молдавии, Болгарии, Казахстане?:unknw:


----------



## Sandor

Mila написал(а):


> а как в Молдавии?


Примерно так же. Буханку хлеба (батон) + булочку (и то, не всякую).


----------



## Ip_MEN

Sandor написал(а):


> Примерно так же.


ни фа се. 20 руб. буханка хлеба, это при том что средмесячная зарплата примерно 3000 руб.? Получается целый месяц работать за 150 буханок? Цены страшные окаця.


----------



## Кирилл

20 р. да.
можно купить социальный за 14 но его половина в крошки уходит.
а нормальный хлеб в среднем 40 рублей стоит.
3000 ....хэ зэ мне только садик 12500 обходится.
не считая бензина до садика и обратно -по 12 км два раза в день по пробкам.
бензин аи92 -27,90 за литр.
К весне поднимется.


----------



## Ip_MEN

*Koza Nozdri*, это я про цены в Молдавии пишу.


----------



## Кирилл

А ну там наверно дешевле.
Я в Казахстане когда был,там на наши рубли нормально можно прикупиться.


----------



## Drongo

фруктовое стоило - 8 копеек, по крайней мере в нашем магазине. ))) Хлеб чёрный 16 копеек, 23 батон и 26 или 28 белый


----------



## Sfera

по-моему 16 коп. стоил батон белого, а за 28 большой,из серой муки-невкусный

мне нравились рогалики) и вода газировка 1 коп.. без сиропа и 3 коп. с сиропом)


----------



## Sandor

Sfera написал(а):


> 16 коп. стоил батон белого


Не-не, 16 коп. - серый, а 20 коп. - белый. 22 или 26 у нас стоил калач.


----------



## Сашка

я нашел у себя советские монетки - 100 рублей, 1 рубль, 15 и 20 копеек.


----------



## Sfera

1 коп.- кусочек хлеба в столовой, 2 целлулоидных медиатора для игры на гитаре 
2 коп.- тетрадь 12 листов 
3 коп. - стакан газированной воды с сиропом, стакан кваса из бочки, проезд в трамвае, газеты, стакан чая в кафе, карандаш с ластиком, пулька в тире, проезд в трамвае, тетрадь 18 листов, газета. 
5 коп. - проезд в метро, в автобусе, троллейбусе, стакан семечек, пучок укропа или петрушки, прокатиться на колесе обозрения, детская книжка, бублик свежий поджаристый, пончик с повидлом, хлопья кукурузные не сладкие, пирожок с повидлом 
6 коп. - большая кружка кваса из бочки, котлеты на развес за шт., контурные карты (3 класс, 5 класс), булочка-рогалик 
7 коп - фруктовое мороженое в бумажной стаканчике, мороженое "Шербет", мячик для настольного тенниса, стрижка "под ноль", салат в столовой, лампочка 3,5 В 0,25А 
8 коп. - тульский пряник, коржик молочный, блокнот, стакан березового сока 
9 коп. - булка калорийная, пирожок с картошкой в кафе и столовой, линейка 
10 коп. - мороженое "Ягодное", "Молочное", стакан томатного сока, бутерброд с варёной колбасой в кафе, билет в кино на детский сеанс, 1 кг. картошки, контурные карты (8-9 класс), хлеб с котлетой в школьной столовой, огурцы парниковые, капуста 
11 коп. - беляш с мясом в кафе и столовой, литературная газета, тетрадь для нот 
12 коп. - 1 кг. моркови, мыло детское, пустая бутылка из под газировки (0,5 л.) 
пустая водочная бутылка, атлас истории СССР (8 класс), полстакана сметаны в столовой 
14 коп. – чебурек, коктейль молочный 
15 коп. - мороженое "Сливочное", арбуз за 1 кг. поездка в маршрутке, сыр плавленый "Дружба" 62 г.
пустая бутылка из под кефира 
16 коп. - треугольный пакет молока 0,5 л., а с молоком пожирнее ( он был только в красной гамме) стоил 25 копеек., буханка черного хлеба 1 кг, сигареты "Астра" 
17 коп. - батарейка "Элемент 373", батарейка 4,6В, 0,5А-ч ("квадратная"smile, пустая бутылка из под вина 
18 коп. - батон белого хлеба 
19 коп. - мороженое пломбир в стаканчике, проезд в такси за 1 км. (с 1973 г.). 
20 коп - 1 литр молока из бочки, школьный завтрак без первого, значок чемпионат мира по хоккею "Москва 1986", сигареты "Дымок", заколка в виде ромашки 
22 коп. - мороженое "Эскимо", пирожные "Корзиночка", "Песочное", кружка натурального пива 0,5 л, , хлопья кукурузные глазурованные 
23 коп - сыр вплавленный "Дружба", 100 г. 
24 коп - бутылка уксуса, 0,5 л., 1 литр молока из бочки повышенной жирности, атлас новой истории (9 класс). атлас Наша Родина (3 класс), молоко 1.5% жирности, китайский зеленый чай первого сорта № 95. 
25 коп - стакан сметаны в столовой 
25-50 коп. - билет в кино на дневной и вечерний сеанс, школьный обед (первое, второе, третье, булочка) 
30 коп. - кефир 0,5 л (бутылку за 15 коп. можно сдать)
32 коп – литр молока 
37 коп – бутылка Жигулевского пива 0,5 л (бутылку можно было сдать и получить 12 коп.) 
38 коп - индийский чай


----------



## Кирилл

Маш,ты цены аккуратно записывала в отрывном болгарском календаре со всеми праздниками?
Или память вечная тем ценам?
я вот даже не помню сколько там хлеб стоил пять лет назад...


----------



## грум

Докторская колбаса стоила 2 рубля 20 копеек за кило.
Любительская 2.90.
Вкусные былиииии.


----------



## Сашка

не понял как так можно цены выписать, они ж везде разные


----------



## Sfera

*Koza Nozdri*, взяла в блоге у кого-то. Просто увидела, что цены совпадают с теми, что помню я. 
цены московские


----------



## Sandor

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> не помню сколько там хлеб стоил пять лет назад


Кирилл, это потому, что постоянно меняются цены. А тогда десятки лет цены были одни и те же, вот и запомнилось многое. Жена до сих пор иногда говорит - надо купить булочек по 9 коп.)


----------



## Drongo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> я вот даже не помню сколько там хлеб стоил пять лет назад...


А вот когда в 1997 году Украина с купонов перешла на гривню, хлеб белый тож стоил копейки 76 копеек. 2 гривны 15 коп = 1 бакс. ))) А потом снова пошло поехало.


----------



## orderman

*Небольшое дополнение*



Спойлер: Еще цены


----------



## shestale

*orderman*, спасибо, как бальзам не душу)))


----------



## ljana12

грум написал(а):


> Докторская колбаса стоила 2 рубля 20 копеек за кило.
> Любительская 2.90.
> Вкусные былиииии.



Вкусные были так как других не было!!!

И такие хорошие времена были, что я малышом в 2-3 годика за трусами, носками, халатами, хлебом, молоком, колбасой, посудой целыми днями в очереди стояла. никогда этих "прекрасных" времен не забуду. 
я понимаю, что когда мои родители были молоды, то тогда было в магазинах все и даже больше, чем сейчас. но это было только пару лет и уже 40 лет назад!!!! давайте тогда будем обсуждать как было хорошо 100 лет назад, а может и 10.000...?


----------



## Кирилл

Когда динозавры бегали -вообще все бесплатно было))))


----------



## грум

ljana12 написал(а):


> Вкусные были так как других не было!!!


Не поэтому.А потому-что колбасу из мяса делали.
Народ привык хаить те времена но могу сказать одно.Люди были добрее чем сейчас.Приведу простой пример.Я раньше в подъезде всех знал.Бывало в лифт заходишь,а снизу кричат что-бы остановился на 8 этаже.И не боялись друг друга.А сейчас неизвестно кто живет в подъезде и знакомится боятся.А уж в лифте вместе ехать не дай бог.Вдруг ты маньяк сексуальный.


----------



## shestale

грум написал(а):


> А потому-что колбасу из мяса делали.


+++)))


----------



## Кирилл

грум написал(а):


> Бывало в лифт заходишь,а снизу кричат что-бы остановился на 8 этаже.И не боялись друг друга.А сейчас неизвестно кто живет в подъезде и знакомится боятся.А уж в лифте вместе ехать не дай бог.Вдруг ты маньяк сексуальный.


Ну и кто виноват?

_Добавлено через 35 секунд_
И кто виноват в том что колбасу из мяса перестали делать?


----------



## грум

> Ну и кто виноват?
> И кто виноват в том что колбасу из мяса перестали делать?


Как кто. Америкосы конечно.


----------



## Drongo

грум написал(а):


> Люди были добрее чем сейчас.Приведу простой пример.Я раньше в подъезде всех знал


Это правда. В начале 80-х, наверное 82-83 год, помню лето было жаркое, так по всему коридору на ночь двери оставили открытые все, повесили только что-то вроде простыни чтобы не было видно внутрь квартиры. И так у всех. Вентилировали естественно. )))

А ещё ключи под ковриком "прятали", и все соседи знали потому что и сами клали этот ключ несмотря на то что кто-то выходит из соседней квартиры, потому что сосед тоже его под коврик ныкал. ))) Родители на работе, а ключ один, кто раньше прийдёт неизвестно, зато ключ всегда лежал в целости и сохранности. ))) Я как-то потерял ключ, так мне его на улице вернули, а я его на шее носил, нитка оборвалась, где-то посеял, когда узнали что ищу ключ, а кто-то его уже нашёл. Вернули без проблем. Спросили только описать ключ, ну, там что вытеснено на ключике. Попробуй щас спрятать его под коврик. )))

Нормальное время было.


----------



## Кирилл

грум написал(а):


> Как кто. Америкосы конечно.


НЕТ!!!
Это Вы и Мы виноваты.


----------



## грум

> НЕТ!!!
> Это Вы и Мы виноваты.


Кирилл это ты так думаешь?
Приведу такой документ.Только ты прочитай его.


Спойлер



Даллес говорил:

"Окончится война, кое-как все утрясется, устроится. И мы бросим все, что имеем, все золото, всю материальную мощь или ресурсы на оболванивание и одурачивание людей... Посеяв в России хаос, мы незаметно подменим их ценности на фальшивые и заставим их в эти фальшивые ценности верить. Как? Мы найдем своих единомышленников, своих помощников и союзников в самой России. Эпизод за эпизодом будет разыгрываться грандиозная по своему масштабу трагедия гибели самого непокорного на земле народа, окончательного необратимого угасания его самосознания. Из литературы и искусства, например, мы постепенно вытравим их социальную сущность. Отучим художников, отобьем у них охоту заниматься изображением, исследованием тех процессов, которые происходят в глубине народных масс. Литература, театры, кино - все будут изображать и прославлять самые низменные человеческие чувства. Мы будем всячески поддерживать и поднимать так называемых художников, которые станут насаждать и вдалбливать в человеческое сознание культ секса, насилия, садизма, предательства - словом, всякой безнравственности. В управлении государством мы создадим хаос и неразбериху. Мы будем незаметно, но активно и постоянно способствовать самодурству чиновников, взяточников, беспринципности. Бюрократизм и волокита будут возводиться в добродетель. Честность и порядочность будут осмеиваться и никому не станут нужны, превратятся в пережиток прошлого. Хамство и наглость, ложь и обман, пьянство и наркоманию, животный страх друг перед другом, и беззастенчивость, предательство, национализм и вражду народов, прежде всего вражду и ненависть к русскому народу - все это мы будем ловко и незаметно культивировать. И лишь немногие, очень немногие будут догадываться или понимать, что происходит. Но таких людей мы поставим в беспомощное положение, превратим в посмешище. Найдем способ их оболгать и объявить отбросами общества... Мы будем браться за людей с детских, юношеских лет, будем всегда главную ставку делать на молодежь, станем разлагать, развращать, растлевать ее. Мы сделаем из них шпионов, космополитов. Вот так мы это и сделаем"


----------



## ljana12

Так раньше в доме не было что воровать, так как нечего было купить!!!
А богатых всегда воровали, и теперь, и тогда.

Впервые слышу, что колбасу с мяса делали. Я всегда помню, что бабушка говорила: не ешь колбасу, так как там одна салфетка. Как сейчас помню была колбаса такая большая в диаметре и такая белая, аж синяя.

И маньяки раньше были, только скрывалось все, и голубые, и девушки беременными замуж выходили, а проституция как процветала!!!. Просто люди оптимистичнее были, тоесть у партии было такое задание: напустить пыль в глаза. Почему за границу только некоторых людей пускали? Чтоб не пошел слух, что там лучше живут!!!

Я даже, честно говоря, и позитива не припомню... Ну может парады...


----------



## Кирилл

*грум*, бред сивой кобылы.
Легче всего искать виновных.
Мы покупаем некачественный продукт поддерживая производителя.
Мы молчим когда нас обманывают.
Мы ничего не делаем для того что бы изменить это.
А сетование ничего не даст.

Моя позиция -всех не спасешь ,потому что они этого не хотят.


----------



## грум

> грум, бред сивой кобылы.


А что разве у нас как-то по другому.Кирилл выйди на улицу или посмотри криминальные новости.Человек человеку враг.


> Я даже, честно говоря, и позитива не припомню


Это плохо когда вспомнить нечего.Такое чувство что мы живем с вами в разных государствах.И не видите ничего вокруг.


----------



## ljana12

грум написал(а):


> Кирилл это ты так думаешь?
> Приведу такой документ.Только ты прочитай его.
> 
> 
> Спойлер
> 
> 
> 
> Даллес говорил:
> 
> "Окончится война, кое-как все утрясется, устроится. И мы бросим все, что имеем, все золото, всю материальную мощь или ресурсы на оболванивание и одурачивание людей... Посеяв в России хаос, мы незаметно подменим их ценности на фальшивые и заставим их в эти фальшивые ценности верить. Как? Мы найдем своих единомышленников, своих помощников и союзников в самой России. Эпизод за эпизодом будет разыгрываться грандиозная по своему масштабу трагедия гибели самого непокорного на земле народа, окончательного необратимого угасания его самосознания. Из литературы и искусства, например, мы постепенно вытравим их социальную сущность. Отучим художников, отобьем у них охоту заниматься изображением, исследованием тех процессов, которые происходят в глубине народных масс. Литература, театры, кино - все будут изображать и прославлять самые низменные человеческие чувства. Мы будем всячески поддерживать и поднимать так называемых художников, которые станут насаждать и вдалбливать в человеческое сознание культ секса, насилия, садизма, предательства - словом, всякой безнравственности. В управлении государством мы создадим хаос и неразбериху. Мы будем незаметно, но активно и постоянно способствовать самодурству чиновников, взяточников, беспринципности. Бюрократизм и волокита будут возводиться в добродетель. Честность и порядочность будут осмеиваться и никому не станут нужны, превратятся в пережиток прошлого. Хамство и наглость, ложь и обман, пьянство и наркоманию, животный страх друг перед другом, и беззастенчивость, предательство, национализм и вражду народов, прежде всего вражду и ненависть к русскому народу - все это мы будем ловко и незаметно культивировать. И лишь немногие, очень немногие будут догадываться или понимать, что происходит. Но таких людей мы поставим в беспомощное положение, превратим в посмешище. Найдем способ их оболгать и объявить отбросами общества... Мы будем браться за людей с детских, юношеских лет, будем всегда главную ставку делать на молодежь, станем разлагать, развращать, растлевать ее. Мы сделаем из них шпионов, космополитов. Вот так мы это и сделаем"



фигня все это!

я никогда не забуду, как алканавты покупали тройной одеколон по рублю и пили его в подьездах!!! а когда виноградники полностью уничтожали в конце 80-х и люди начали водку ящиками покупать, в этом тоже америкосы виноваты??? 
не ищите виновников в чужых, а в себе покопайтесь сначало!!! 
и когда этому придет конец??? когда мы сможем сами за себя постоять и выйти на площадь и сказать вголос, что нам это не подходит, что хватит нас дурить!!!

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 37 секунд_


грум написал(а):


> А что разве у нас как-то по другому.Кирилл выйди на улицу или посмотри криминальные новости.Человек человеку враг.
> 
> Это плохо когда вспомнить нечего.Такое чувство что мы живем с вами в разных государствах.И не видите ничего вокруг.




так вы мне пример позитива в совке напомните!!! покажите мне, что ввокруг находиться, окройте мне глаза

_Добавлено через 54 секунды_


грум написал(а):


> А что разве у нас как-то по другому.Кирилл выйди на улицу или посмотри криминальные новости.Человек человеку враг.
> 
> Это плохо когда вспомнить нечего.Такое чувство что мы живем с вами в разных государствах.И не видите ничего вокруг.




так вы мне пример позитива в совке напомните!!! покажите мне, что ввокруг находиться, окройте мне глаза


----------



## Кирилл

Человек враг сам себе.

Ну что с того,что криминал на улице?ъ
Не ходите туда.
Или сделайте так,что бы этого не стало.
Чего я не вижу вокруг?
Я прекрасно вижу что людям плевать на самих себя,а те кто способен думать не лазят по подворотням.
Криминальные новости?
Бросьте эту чушь смотреть-преступления совершались,совершаются и будут совершаться.
Я когда то снимал общежитие,лет семь назад или восемь...один в общем жил.
Так вот -недавно я видел в новостях ту комнату.
Там парень девушку задушил,изнасиловал,связал кусками провода и в холодильник сложил.
Вся страна это видела -а я там жил.
И что?
Я не такой и меня не поглотила среда,окружение.
А если чел пропащий,то куда угодно его посели- он не изменится.
В том райончике вообще народ живет давно уже умерший.
Правда они об этом не знают.
Алкаши,нарики,сидевшие,отмороженные,беглые,нелегалы...
Ну и что?
Не хочу я таким быть-так и не стану.
И никто не виноват что все дегенераты там живущие такие.
Никто кроме них самих -поселяются и становятся ими.

Американцы их что ли в дерьмо превратили?
Да они сами жить не хотят.

А то что наше местное правительство строит фонтаны за десятки миллионов,меняют ежегодно автопарк (а это люксовые лексусы и мерсы) ,ежегодно они тратят миллиарды на всякую чушь при этом не могут найти деньги на то что бы обеспечить людей медициной,садиками,работой.
У нас норма когда родители кидают клич помощи по всем каналам потому что власть от них отвернулась- собирают своим детям на операцию по нескольку миллионов и помогают им люди,обычные люди как мы.

Ну вот БКЗ у нас ремонтировали.
Пропал...миллиард!!!
МИЛЛИАРД!!!
Виновных нет.

Вот когда люди пойдут и превернут этот правительственный сортир вместе со всем г***ом что там сидит -тогда и речь вести можно что нас кто то там обидел и изувечил.
Что бы власть боялась народ.
А так наши граждане привыкли жить на коленях с приспущенными штанами -и никто тут не виноват.
Только сами -не хотим жить как люди,так и не будем.


----------



## грум

Ладно проехали.Вас молодых не убедишь ни в чем.Это я так по стариковски брюзжу.


----------



## Кирилл

*грум*, ну что вы....


----------



## Сашка

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Алкаши,нарики,сидевшие,отмороженные,беглые,нелегалы.


А разве при совке алканавтов и таких вот меньше было? не думаю


----------



## Кирилл

*Сашка*, их стало больше намного)))
Хотя хэзэ.


----------



## glax24

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> их стало больше намного)))


Я до 17 лет прожил в деревне и что было раньше и сейчас это небо и земля. Если мы в детстве играли в хоккей, в футбол, то приезжая сейчас и справшиваю чем они занимаются подростки лет 15 говорят что бухают, потому что больше делать нечего. И весь этот развал началася где то с 99 года.


----------



## Сашка

вряд ли. я при совке не жил, но вот знаю, что за бухлом всегда стояли огромные очереди. нормальный чел разве будет стоять весь день за бухлом? скорей всего бухали также.

еще по поводу бухарей. запомнил такой эпизод. Мне лет 6 - 7 было. Были с родителями в гостях у родственников, которые жили в маленьком шахтерском городе кемеровской области (Прокопьевск). 

Заходит значит к хозяйке соседка с фуфырем во все табло - глаз не видно. я прифигел, т к раньше таких не видел. Пока они общались с моей бабулей, я понял, что для соседки это совершенно нормально - обычное дело. Просто ее вася опять нажрался и гоняет семейство с топором. А она привыкла и считает что это так и должно быть, т к так живут все.

Потом слышал как то моя мать спросила бабулю (которая жила в Прокопьевске) - есть ли в городе вообще небухающие мужики. Бабуля крепко задумалась и сказала что то вроде "вот у такой то вали муж не пьет". То есть получается - бухает 90% мужского населения прокопьевска!! причем не просто бухает, а находится на той или иной стадии деградации на этой почве. Вот так. Это был примерно 97 -98 год.


----------



## Drongo

Сашка написал(а):


> А разве при совке алканавтов и таких вот меньше было? не думаю


Была такая хрень, называлась _партсобрание_, это примерно когда тебя вывели на сцену и перед всей страной по телику говорят какой ты долбо..б, козлина, скот и сволочь. Поэтому чувство сдерживания у алканавтов было. И, самое главное, алканавды до 87-го года покупали спиртное в гос.учреждениях, а не хз где и хз что.



Сашка написал(а):


> но вот знаю, что за бухлом всегда стояли огромные очереди. нормальный чел разве будет стоять весь день за бухлом?


Это ты уже застал отсутствие бухла. У нас винная лавочка в магазине всегда пустовала, покупали конечно, но очереди появились гораздо позже. Я где-то смотрел видос, там поясняли. Что СССР строил своё финансовое соотношение на нефть. По сколько-то там за баррель, ну, а америкосы занизили эту цену, в итоге распланированый заранее бюджет страны расчитаный на одну цену, вдруг стал исптывать нехватку денег и чтобы их компенсировать, начали гнать градусы и за эти "пьяные" деньги пополнять бюджет, ну а начавшаяся борьба за трезвозть и неконтролируемость процесса привела к поднятию самогонщиков и иже подобных.


----------



## shestale

Сашка написал(а):


> нормальный чел разве будет стоять весь день за бухлом?


Да, стояли, т.к. бухло это служило валютой буквально во всем.


----------



## Сашка

дык Саня, эту валюту ведь кто то потреблял? а иначе кому она была бы нужна?



Drongo написал(а):


> Была такая хрень, называлась партсобрание


это может подействовать если чел еще не начал спиваться, а если алкаш, то стыдить бесполезно, имхо


----------



## Кирилл

Да нет,не туда пошли.
Надо бороться за чистоту своего сознания а не гадать когда бухло было.
Бухать от того что делать нечего??
Не выход -значит родители не дали детям фантазии.
Мы с пацанами в деревне как были -нам не то что бухать,за нами все местные шли потому что всегда в какое нибудь г... интересное придумывали.
Реально.
Жгли ведьму.
Играли в зарницу.
140 человек набрали!!
Один раз я приволок книгу по самбо -всем было интересно научиться приемчикам.
Понимаете -вот нет и не может быть оправдания бухлу.
Либо бухаешь -либо нет.
Это дело,конечно,личное (я и сам одно время закладывал беленькой) но кто то бухнул и дальше живет и стремится к лучшей жизни.
А кто то бухает и ищет себе оправдание,жалеет себя.


----------



## Sfera

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Жгли ведьму.


клево, а мы почту сожгли как-то
пьяных пастухов коровьими какашками мазали, сначало было смешно потом зад долго болел-бабуля припечатала


----------



## shestale

Сашка написал(а):


> дык Саня, эту валюту ведь кто то потреблял?


Несомненно, но в очередях стояли и алкаши и доктора наук)))
Алкашей реально раньше меньше было, сейчас полный беспредел, да и нариков не было, я лет так до 25 вообще не знал что такое наркотики, узнал, когда бывший одноклассник загнулся в 25 лет от этой дряни.


----------



## Кирилл

А я у бабули один раз отпросился на озеро.
Знакомые предложили на конях покататься.
Я в итоге где то отстал и весь день на этом коне без седла по лесу катался и искал как домой попасть.
Ж***а болела не по детски -седла то не было!
В итоге вернулся на озеро,иду такой герой,коня веду,очень нравлюсь себе в этот момент,девчонки смотрят...и тут бабуля (видать весь день меня искала) откуда не возьмись с тапком выскакивает и с криком 
-ах тыж я ж тебеж !!!
этим тапком мне по всему загривку и домой загонять...вот облом был!
Ы...


----------



## ljana12

вы не знали о наркотиках потому что все скрыто делалось, только приближенным было все известно

алкашей тоже было много, но они все сидели по барам
а кто не пил, тот их и не видел

у нас во дворе были две компании мальчуганов, одни были хулиганами последними, а вторые мудрые, начитанные мальчики. так первая группа так и до сих пор шляется, ни работы у них нету, ни жены, пьют и гуляют уже 25 лет. а те умные мальчики фирмы свои по открывали, работают на крупных предприятиях...


----------



## Сашка

скорей всего были и нарики и алкашня. чето не верится мне что народ спиваться начал после совка. склонность к пьянству - это генетическая предрасположенность. (у меня батя как при совке не бухал, так и щас не бухает, дед тоже)


shestale написал(а):


> одноклассник загнулся в 25 лет от этой дряни.


из моих знакомых загнулись от наркоты не меньше 10 человек, что и говорить, я бы и сам уже строчался бы, если бы не обстоятельства.


----------



## ljana12

а что самое противное, что наши люди умные, утонченные, талантливые, с огромным багажом знаний, с интереснейшей культурой. и все это так прожигаем... у меня слов нет, с каждым днем офигиваю от всего этого :-(((((((((


----------



## shestale

Сашка написал(а):


> из моих знакомых загнулись от наркоты не меньше 10 человек


Ну вот, Саня, мы и с процентом определились 1:10, а с алкашами и того больше)))


----------



## грум

ljana12 написал(а):


> алкашей тоже было много, но они все сидели по барам
> а кто не пил, тот их и не видел


Алкаши были всегда это верно.Но никогда я повторюсь никогда я не видел мамаш гуляющих с колясками, пьющими пиво,курящих и матом шпарящих между собой так что даже у меня уши вянут.А сейчас никто на это внимания даже не обращает.


----------



## Кирилл

*грум*, это следствие.
И опять же -никто ничего не делает.


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> И опять же -никто ничего не делает.


К каким действиям ты подталкиваешь? Что ты конкретно делаешь для этого?


----------



## грум

> грум, это следствие.
> И опять же -никто ничего не делает.


Кирилл причем здесь следствие.Кто должен делать,мамаша которая бухает.
Вы говорите что в союзе было плохо во всем.
Я привожу примеры как было и как сейчас.Но если для вас сейчас это здорово.
Я наверное что-то не понимаю в этой жизни.


----------



## Кирилл

Это не здорово и я не отстаиваю ничьи времена.
Следствие -это то,кого вырастило поколение совка,все взаимосвязано.
А 


грум написал(а):


> то должен делать,мамаша которая бухает.



Вы лично хоть раз подошли и сказали:
-Что ты,дичь оттопыренная творишь?!

На работе лично гнобил всех подобных,особенно с немытыми головами -мерзкие существа а не женщины.
Вот о чем речь -видим и молчим.


----------



## ljana12

так где примеры, когда было хорошо???

просто раньше все очень боялись: из партии выгонят, из работы попрут. по этому молчали
а женщины в СССР курили тоже много, из моих знакомых процентов 40% курили 20 лет назад, а сейчас только некоторые из них курят дальше, остальные бросили

сейчас труднее стало жить, но мы хоть не рабы сейчас, а просто уставшие люди от этого мира. но надо из этого г...а выбираться. хватит терпеть это


----------



## Сашка

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> На работе лично гнобил


и тех у кого труселя просвечивают)))) это я помню)))))


----------



## Кирилл

ненавижу когда люди не следят за собой.


----------



## грум

ljana12 написал(а):


> так где примеры, когда было хорошо???


А те примеры что я приводил чем вас не устраивают.


> Вы лично хоть раз подошли и сказали:
> -Что ты,дичь оттопыренная творишь?!


Подходил и говорил.Послали на три веселых буквы.
Уважения к старшим никакого.Еще пример.Дети никогда не выгоняли своих родителей жить на улицу.Такие дети сами быстро поехали бы жить за 101 километр.А сейчас сколько таких случаев.


----------



## Кирилл

*грум*, хорошо,вопрос:откдуа эти дети?
Ась?


----------



## грум

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> грум, хорошо,вопрос:откдуа эти дети?


Кирилл тебе адрес нужен?Приедешь разбираться с ними.


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> На работе лично гнобил всех подобных,особенно с немытыми головами -мерзкие существа а не женщины.


Ну стало на 1-у, ну на 2-е чистых головы больше, а 3-я тебя уже пошлет куда подальше, а дальше то что? Как ты относишься к Д. Рогозину? Советую послушать.

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpT_YXuVL4I[/MEDIA]


----------



## Кирилл

грум написал(а):


> Кирилл тебе адрес нужен?Приедешь разбираться с ними.


Нет я говорю о том что то что не вырастили в детях их родители будет заменено чем нибудь другим.



shestale написал(а):


> Ну стало на 1-у, ну на 2-е чистых головы больше, а 3-я тебя уже пошлет куда подальше, а дальше то что? Как ты относишься к Д. Рогозину? Советую послушать.


Если чистых голов станет больше то и общество станет лучше.
Я считаю что общество это мы,и мы живем так как сами к себе относимся.
Если мне не нравятся неопрятные вокруг -я буду стараться от них избавиться,а не смотреть молча.
А про рогозина потом посмотрю,щас семейный просмотр у меня...


----------



## Mila

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> грум, это следствие


Нет, это уже взращенная культура. Посмотри на рекламу! Сплошь идет алкоголь, табак и лекарства. Если не пьешь пиво на улице, значит ты отстой. Пиво- это модно. Вот и школьники взялись за пиво. А подросли девочки, нарожали деток, а что с ними делать в рекламе нет. Не все, конечно. Есть мамочки внимательные, за деток беспокоятся, а есть такие... 

Каждое время имеет свои перекосы. Сейчас вседозволенность, а раньше партия на страже всего стояла. Разговоры все шли на кухне. Сейчас свобода действий. Хочешь пей до сдоху или колись -твое дело. А хочешь работай, не хочешь не работай. Действительно, все зависит от личности и социума в котором выросли, даже во время совка. Не совок виноват, а человек сам.


----------



## Кирилл

Mila написал(а):


> Если не пьешь пиво на улице, значит ты отстой.


Фигня какая то-че такое отстой?
Мне всегда плевать было на то ,считают ли меня отстоем.



Mila написал(а):


> Не совок виноват, а человек сам.


Золотые слова!
Абсолютно и всеми ногами-руками согласен.
Люди виноваты в том,как живет страна.
Именно мы сами и никто больше.


----------



## Mila

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Фигня какая то-че такое отстой?
> Мне всегда плевать было на то ,считают ли меня отстоем.



Наверное, не понял. Весь смысл рекламы в том, что если ты не пьешь пиво на улице с бутылки, то ты не крутой ( по укр. теле -у нас такие рекламы в основном).


----------



## Кирилл

У нас запрещена любая реклама пива,водки ,сигарет и прочего.
Ну а раньше,да рекламировали.


----------



## грум

Mila написал(а):


> А хочешь работай, не хочешь не работай.


Немного не так.И хочешь работать да не берут.


----------



## Кирилл

*грум*, и от этого бухать,колоться и быть быдлом?
наверно не то...


----------



## ljana12

у нас реклама пива только осталась
я бы не сказала, что в рекламах проблема, нет
это среди молодежи такой клич, что белой вороной быть не хорошо
если все пьют и ты должен
если все лезут к соседу за яблоками, то и ты туда же...

_Добавлено через 56 секунд_


грум написал(а):


> Немного не так.И хочешь работать да не берут.



кто хочет найти работу, тот ее найдет
а кому лень матушка, тот всегда найдет причину


----------



## Кирилл

ljana12 написал(а):


> кто хочет найти работу, тот ее найдет


Ну работу реально иногда нельзя найти.


----------



## ljana12

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Ну работу реально иногда нельзя найти.



молодец, ИНОГДА
но не всегда и не постоянно, а только иногда!!!!


----------



## грум

ljana12 написал(а):


> но не всегда и не постоянно, а только иногда!!!!


ljana12 а вам все равно 6 тысяч получать или 26. Разницы нет.Главное что работа есть.
И не говорите мне что таких зарплат низких нет.


----------



## ljana12

не спорю, есть конечно. и со мной та бывало, было время когда я получала нормально, а потом поменяла работу поближе к дому и получала вдвое меньше, но я работала, так как надо было содержать себя. и ничего, потом нашла получше место и все было ок. и корона с головы не упала


----------



## orderman

Mila написал(а):


> Сплошь идет алкоголь, табак и лекарства. Если не пьешь пиво на улице, значит ты отстой. Пиво- это модно. Вот и школьники взялись за пиво. А подросли девочки, нарожали деток, а что с ними делать в рекламе нет.


К сожалению, *Mila*, права. Вроде и реклама запрещена, но все равно по телевизору идет реклама алкоголя и табака, молодежь все это впитывает и мы имеем молодежь, которая растет на этих "ценностях"  Остается надеяться, что кто-то все-таки не внемлет рекламе и будет жить по общечеловеческим ценностям. Знаю, что это утопизм, но хочется верить в лучшее.


----------



## Кирилл

От темы ушли.
Причем тут молодежь,пиво -вроде речь шла о том что мы сами поддерживаем эту систему?


----------



## Сашка

orderman написал(а):


> молодежь все это впитывает и мы имеем молодежь, которая растет на этих "ценностях"


а вы себя уже в старики записали?


----------



## ljana12

за границей тоже рекламы такие существуют, но люди ведь живут по-человечески!!!
и работают, и путешествуют, и спортом занимаются.......


----------



## Сашка

ljana12 написал(а):


> но люди ведь живут по-человечески!


они там по своему с ума сходят (как именно - в теме про маразм) - не надо думать что за бугром все в шоколаде.

во кстати читал новости и наткнулся. Возрадуйтесь, дамы, что вы не в финке живете


----------



## Sandor

Тема начиналась как полу-серьезная. Вот и хочу вернуть это настроение. Увидел фрагмент одного фильма и вспомнил. Пятак часто прикладывали к шишке или к фингалу. И проходило)


----------



## ljana12

Сашка написал(а):


> они там по своему с ума сходят (как именно - в теме про маразм) - не надо думать что за бугром все в шоколаде.
> 
> во кстати читал новости и наткнулся. Возрадуйтесь, дамы, что вы не в финке живете



не ужели вы думаете, что я бы осмелилась писать о других странах, зная о них только с телефизора???
я жила в Германии, Австрии и Греции. Мне есть с чем сравнить. 
конечно, в каждой стране есть свои проблемы. но у нас уже несколько столетий проблемы одни и теже, они у нас не меняются!!!!!!! нам надо самим менятся и тогда пойдем мы дальше!!!! если нет, то будем топтаться дальше на месте... а время то идет...

_Добавлено через 5 минут 45 секунд_


Сашка написал(а):


> они там по своему с ума сходят (как именно - в теме про маразм) - не надо думать что за бугром все в шоколаде.
> 
> во кстати читал новости и наткнулся. Возрадуйтесь, дамы, что вы не в финке живете



дорогой Сашка, сначало прочитайте все коментарии и ссылки к этой статье и тогда машите руками!!!! Сама автор опровергает эту чужь со статьи!!! Бред сивой кобылы, а не статья!!!!


----------



## Сашка

да феминизм в принципа бред, а когда в таких формах... каменты не осилил, хватило и статьи.

по поводу житухи забугорной могу сказать - да, в плане сытости там живется лучше, тока тогда с чего они докатились до таких маразмов? с какого перепугу они дожили до того, что быть педиком считается круче чем нормальным, или такое. или то что из любой семьи могут забрать ребенка без причины, или кого угодно в дурку поместить на неопределенный срок, а вот педофилия - это вполне нормально? Может они зажрались просто или феминизм их настолько одолел?


----------



## ljana12

первый раз слышу, что ребенка могут у нормальной семьи отобрать... там за такие штучки посадить могут и все равно кто такой приказ дал, даже сам министр. там законы есть, которые исполняются, а не так, как у нас: на каждый закон есть еще один закон, с помощью которого можно обойти первый закон... 
и неправда то, что круто быть гомиком или лесби. они просто уважают ориентацию друг друга, а не так как у нас пальцем тычут. каждый пусть сам решает с кем и как ему жить


----------



## Sfera

Все это высокопарная и бестолковая болтовня!
Чего распаляться то на ветер?
*ljana12*, если у вас все так плохо здесь, зачем вы еще тут, а не в Греции, к примеру? чем не устроили Германия и иже с ними все европейское? 99% знакомых евреев уже там и возвращаться не хотят. Если все так неважно-меняйте что-то для себя. Каждый сам хозяин своей жизни. Купите виллу в Испании-стоимость квартиры в подмосковье. И радуйтесь солнцу и бризу, а на променад обратно в Львовскую обл.


----------



## ljana12

Sfera написал(а):


> Все это высокопарная и бестолковая болтовня!
> Чего распаляться то на ветер?
> *ljana12*, если у вас все так плохо здесь, зачем вы еще тут, а не в Греции, к примеру? чем не устроили Германия и иже с ними все европейское? 99% знакомых евреев уже там и возвращаться не хотят. Если все так неважно-меняйте что-то для себя. Каждый сам хозяин своей жизни. Купите виллу в Испании-стоимость квартиры в подмосковье. И радуйтесь солнцу и бризу, а на променад обратно в Львовскую обл.



С какой стати мы стали переходить на личности????
Я хочу жить в той стране, где я родилась и жила. И хочу чтоб все так жили, как в Европе. И думать надо не только о себе и спасать только свою жопу.
Я же не говорю, как именно Вам жить, или?????
Если я убеждаю людей в том, что надо меняться, то не для того, что мне нечем заняться.
И вообще совок - это совок. Это прошло и надо подумать где мы сделали ошибки чтобы в будущем это уже не повторилось. И надо идти дальше, а не страдать прошлым!!!


----------



## shestale

ljana12 написал(а):


> И хочу чтоб все так жили, как в Европе.


Не дай Бог жить как в Европе.


----------



## Кирилл

Народ,тормозите-уже не смешно.


----------



## glax24

*Koza Nozdri*, поднял бунт, а теперь тормозите


----------



## Кирилл

*glax24*, надо в рамках держаться-если полемику вести не умеем,то это показатель собственной несдержанности.
Я говорил о том,что нужно прежде всего меняться самим,но все ушло к тому что бы искать соломинку в чужом глазу.
А на себя внимания так никто и не обратил.


----------



## ljana12

shestale написал(а):


> Не дай Бог жить как в Европе.



в каждом народе есть свои идиоты, так значит нам всем надо на них равняться и прислушываться???? он ляпнул, но это вовсе не так!!!


----------



## Сашка

ljana12 написал(а):


> но это вовсе не так!!!


откуда такая уверенность? Может этого тоже нет на самом деле, кому то померещилось?


----------



## ljana12

уверенность есть из-за того, что я там жила
не надо писать о том, что сам не видел никогда. 
да, гей парады есть
а что в этом плохого? они голыми не виходят на карнавал. в рио-де-жанейро тоже есть карнавал и женщины там совсем голые и ничего плохого в этом нету, правда?


----------



## Кирилл

Опппааачкииии....


----------



## dzu

"заграница нам поможет" и ведь правда помогает - разлагая из нутри .., демократия - извращена в России - вседозволенность - вот ее девиз!

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 46 секунд_
что бы не происходило в нашей стране , я (лично) родился в советском союзе , вырос , прожил почти две трети своей сознательной жижзни и так и остаюсь в нем и бладарен той стране - тому строю что он дал мне вырасти таким какой я есть - стал!


----------



## glax24

Сашка написал(а):


> а о том, что в этом плохого, будете рассуждать, когда ваш ребенок (который у вас на аве) вырастет и станет геем. вот тогда и скажете свое веское слово - что в этом и прочих извращениях нет ничего плохого.


Тему уже надо закрывать, а то действительно переход на личности.


----------



## akok

Информация
Увлеклись. Закрыто.


----------



## Mila

Ребята, давайте жить дружно!


----------

